# Icons auf dem Desktop verschieben sich wenn der Benutzer gewechselt wird?



## Leugim (5. April 2006)

Hi!
Blödes Windows... Ich habe kürzlich für meine Mutter einen Benutzer eingerichtet, damit mein desktop nicht mehr mit ihren powerpoint präsentationen zugemüllt wird.

Allerdings passiert etwas ziemlich nerviges beim Benutzerwechsel. Wenn der Benutzer gewechselt wird, ohne das der andere sein konto geschlossen hat, verschieben sich sämtliche Desktopsymbole einfach nach oben, so als ob die Auflösung geändert worden wäre....

Was kann ich machen, damit das nicht mehr passiert..? 
Achja meine verwendete Auflösung ist 1280 x 960
Danke schon mal !!


----------



## zyclop (6. April 2006)

Ist die Auflösung bei beiden gleich
Passiert das nur wenn du Benutzer Wechseln machst
Betrifft das alle Symbole oder nur die am Rand?


----------



## Leugim (6. April 2006)

Die Auflösung ist bei deiden Benutzern gleich, soweit ich weiss kann man nicht die Auflösung bei einzelnen Benutzern ändern, ohne dass sie sich bei allen ändert.... 

Mein Desktop ist sehr voll, woraufhin sich alle symbole verschieben. Meine Ma hat nur ca8 shortcuts von denen nur die Verschoben werden, die sich am unterem Rand also über der Startleiste befinden..

Und die Neuordnung der Symbol geschieht nur, wenn der Benutzer wechsel gemacht wird, ohne die Session des anderen zu schliessen. Wenn man sich dann wieder zurück einloggt, sieht man, dass alle symbole nach oben gerutscht sind.. 

Ist mir ein totales Rätsel, was da passierte.. kann es sein, dass es mit der Auflösung der Willkommen Seite zusammenhängt?  

Danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## franz007 (6. April 2006)

Leugim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass es mit der Auflösung der Willkommen Seite zusammenhängt?



Wäre eine Erklährung.

Schau dir mal die tools hier an http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&q=save+desktop+icon+position&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

löst zwar dein Problem das sie verschoben werden nicht wirklich aber sie werden wieder zurückgeschoben.


----------



## Leugim (6. April 2006)

joppp das ist doch mal was.. VielenDank !
Idealer wär's ja wenn die Icons einfach an ort und Stelle blieben, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben,ne?  
in dem Sinne: Es lebe  !


----------

